# Rental needed near Disney World FL



## new_englander (Feb 27, 2017)

Family of four, possible dates are Apr 9 to Apr 15. Please contact via email if you have something available.


----------



## enjoy_sunny_fl (Feb 28, 2017)

Since your email is not posted anywhere you can contact me at j14rinaldi@gmail.com. I may have an MVC villa available.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 28, 2017)

enjoy_sunny_fl said:


> Since your email is not posted anywhere you can contact me at j14rinaldi@gmail.com. I may have an MVC villa available.


If you click on the user name, then "start a conversation" that will post a message in their inbox on this site and send an email to the poster.


----------



## talsal (Mar 1, 2017)

new_englander said:


> Family of four, possible dates are Apr 9 to Apr 15. Please contact via email if you have something available.


I have april 15-23 if that works for you
Asking $825

Thanks
Sherri
talsal4@yahoo.com


----------



## enjoy_sunny_fl (Mar 2, 2017)

I can't give you the super deals that the people come to this site looking for. I just found this out and I am new to renting timeshares.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 7, 2017)

> I can't give you the super deals that the people come to this site looking for. I just found this out and I am new to renting timeshares.


I suggest that you read the forum rules posted at the top of the page.


----------

